# Finally Met With The Surgeon



## sheliaflor (Jun 8, 2013)

Had the consultation today. Now I'm back to being worried and scared. He looked at my thyroid on an ultrasound done in his office today. He said its going up my neck/jaw area. Its large which will make the incision larger than normal. Yikes. Possibly could be going down into the chest area. He ordered a CAT scan for next Friday to check for that. But the way he described the things that could go wrong during the surgery makes me scared. He did say that he has never had any complications and has done at least 100 surgeries including one just this past Tuesday and one coming up tomorrow. Anyone else feel scared or nervous before the surgery? I haven't set a date because he wanted to see the CAT scan first and give me time to talk with my husband and work. I'm just really worried and scared right now. I'm not sure how my employer is going to feel with me being out for 2-3 weeks. I work where there is only 2 other people who can do my job. Then there is short term disability. I've never done that before and I've only worked for them for 9 months. Anyone know how to go about STD? Stress Stress Stress and scared as heck. Please pray for me!

Thanks


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I think it's perfectly normal and reasonable to be scared at the thought of surgery - I certainly was. All I can say is that I've been through thyroid surgery twice, and it really wasn't that bad! I had some problems with my voice after the second surgery, but that's all resolved now. The scar is scarcely visible 7 months down the line.

I was off about 3 weeks after the second operation (which was, I thought, rather harder to recover from than the first). I am a teacher, so there was no option to go back to work and just sit at my desk. You can imagine that the voice problems didn't help. If your job is a bit less manic, you might be back earlier. Everyone is different, so it's hard to know how you will feel.

Keep asking questions and make sure you're happy with what is going to happen. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Remember that part of the consultation part is to go over all possible complications. While you do sound like you have a more complicated case, that doesn't mean that all those possibilities will happen to you.

How did you find this surgeon and what type of surgeon is s/he? If you feel nervous and you know you may have complications, it *might* be well worth it to find someone a touch more experiences. I'm not dissing this doctor and the fact that he has never had complications is great. But you'll commonly fund those of us on the board recommend that you find someone who does 3 to 4 a week. Meaning, minimally, around 150 a year. My surgeon does between 8 to 10 a week. I was the fourth TT of the day.

I'm not sure what kind of work you do, but one bone to throw the old boss is to ask about doing some tasks from home during recovery. Substernal surgeries, I understand, involve a longer recovery, but the normal TT with a diseased thyroid is actually a pretty easy recovery. I was taking business calls and emails two days after surgery. I was very much able to do light house work, cook, bathe and dress myself, etc. You'll certainly know more about recovery after your CT.

I think *everyone* has been scared before surgery. EVERYONE! If you weren't, I'd worry there was something wrong with you.  What you have to focus on is knowing that you and your body cannot continue on this path and this is an opportunity for you to regain control over your life.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I wholeheartedly agree about talking with a second surgeon who has more experience, ESPECIALLY with what this one is saying about how your thyroid tissue is extending upward and downward. I would want a surgeon who has dealt with exactly those things many, many times. You do not want to be his guinea pig, so to speak. At least get a second opinion, and if you don't like the second surgeon as much, at least you'll know.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

sheliaflor said:


> I work where there is only 2 other people who can do my job. Then there is short term disability. I've never done that before and I've only worked for them for 9 months. Anyone know how to go about STD?


You'd need to have short-term disability coverage at your work. It sounds like you might. (Either your employer is paying for the premiums, or else you are paying for it, or a mix of the two.) They can't just 'let you go' because you're facing medical difficulties -- but the key is to let them know ASAP. I'd contact your H.R. department and clue them in. Then you can get the ball rolling and start gathering the paperwork. There are things like FMLA and labor laws that keep you protected for a certain amount of time. Generally, short-term disability will cover you up to 3 months' time.

But like others have already said, a second opinion is always a good idea. Especially with something like a surgery.

:hugs:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree on a second opinion to see if you are able to consult with a surgeon that has a bit more experience or frequency with thyroidectomies. JHMO, it helps with the nerves too knowing that you have the best.


----------



## sheliaflor (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the information. I'm definitely going to look into getting a second opinion. I was referred to this doctor by the endo doctor I seen earlier this month. I'm going to call around tomorrow and see what I find out. There is a thyroid surgical center here in town where they specialize in thyroid surgeries. I'm going to call them tomorrow and see if I can get an appointment to meet with someone.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I was a nervous wreck before my surgery - it all worked out and I felt great rolling into recovery, never looking back.

I also agree getting a 2nd opinion with a surgeon who does 4-5 surgeries a week is a good idea. My surgeon did over 500 surgeries in residency - she specialized in thyroid related surgeries and was a general surgeon.

100 surgeries really isn't alot - and since you have a more complicated situation finding the most experienced surgeon is a good idea.

Short term disability triggers immediately and frequently covers pregnancies. Your thyroid surgery should be covered and your employer will file the claim for you.

I agree that you will be able to do quite a few tasks from home - probably the day or so after you arrive home. I cooked dinner the day I arrived home which was 27 hours post op.


----------

